# Emerald Dwarf Rasboras



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Scientific Name: Danio erythromicron
Family: Cyprinidae, Subfamily Danioninae

Emerald Dwarf Rasbora (Danio erythromicron) Profile

Anybody have any experience with these guys? I have two in my 29, decided I'm going to transfer my black stripe tetras out of my 10 and get a school of the EDR's in the 10, since my LFS gets them in all the time.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Just read they're wild caught....not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Cute little guys.

Whats wrong with them being wild caught?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Maybe it's just me, but I don't really like removing a wild fish from its natural environs and then sticking it in a box to potentially die from me screwing something up.

In marine societies I've heard fish poaching ruins the environment (especially in places like Hawaii and the Great Barrier Reef in Australia), and therefore there's a very palpable anti-wild-caught fish movement in marine aquaria.


----------

